# Billing for Teeth Removal



## klobo (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello,
When a Surgeon does surgery on a patient whose face was hit by a truck,,,he has to do many surgical procedures.  I know how to code and get paid for the medical procedures.
During the surgery, he also has to extract 4 teeth???
What code/codes/modifiers should I use for the teeth extraction to get paid???
We are billing Medical Insurance and not the patient's Dental Insurance.

Please help,
ken


----------



## bella2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Ken,

The code for the extraction of a tooth or teeth is the unlisted code 41899.

Hope this helps,

Bella


----------



## jenndeshon (Mar 8, 2012)

I work in oral surgery and I frequently send dental codes to the medical insurances. Most of the dental codes can be found in HCPCS in the D section (D7140, D7210, D7220, D7230, D7240, etc.). The difficulty for you in using these codes may be in determining what level of extraction it is since your physician isn't an oral surgeon. I find that most medical insurances do not like the 41899 because it is a non-specific code, but in a trauma situation, they may accept it as long as you send supporting documentation along with it. 

Just thought I'd give you another option to consider.

Good luck!
Jennifer, CPC


----------



## jdatherton1 (Jan 5, 2017)

*Modifiers for multiple D7210 codes?*

Hey guys,

Anyone know what the allowable modifiers are for multiple D7210s?

Thanks!


----------

